# Astronauts wanted for one way trip to mars.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://science.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/16/17781147-wanted-astronauts-for-one-way-trip-to-mars?lite

What could possibly go wrong being in such an isolated and confinded space for so long? Anyone signing up?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

This sounds like a hoax. Or a scam.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. That's like, assisted suicide... spread over a few years... for the whole world to watch... while the sponsors be raking the $$$ in...

Yeah, nothing wrong here... }

So much for scientific advancement...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Not a hoax or a scam - I've heard about this...
They are hoping to find a married couple, though...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

teemee said:


> Not a hoax or a scam - I've heard about this...
> They are hoping to find a married couple, though...


You're thinking of something different:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunit...ple-sought-for-millionaires-mars-mission.html

That's a round trip to fly around Mars. No landing involved.

The one AquaNeko's talking about involves *landing* on Mars and colonizing it, and never coming back to Earth.

I say it's a scam/hoax because current technology is nowhere near sufficient for this kind of endeavour.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

http://applicants.mars-one.com/

the sign up fee for Canada is $33

$33 for 67 seconds of fame for the world to see! xD


----------

